# No Name vs TetraMin Tropical Flakes



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

The BA sale is coming up. They have BA flakes ($5, 8 oz bag) for much cheaper than Tetra TetraMin tropical flakes ($13, 7 oz container). Are they the same in quality or should I stick to TetraMin. The are roughly the same quantity in weight. I am looking for value for money.

As the containers are large I was going to take some out of the container, then vacuum seal and freeze the rest until I need more.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Im guessing as with more store no name brands, the product is actually made by a name brand company with generic packaging, those two may actually be the exact same flakes.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would never buy the Big Al's brand. I used to use their water conditioner and it was terrible quality. My tank would be cloudy for hours after a water change. I switched to Prime and I never had that problem again.

Go with the Tetra brand for sure. It comes in a proper container versus a bag.
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been buying bagged food for about 40 years, including Tetra. There are lots of good foods out there that come in bags. Many are better than Tetra, some are cheaper.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I would never buy the Big Al's brand. I used to use their water conditioner and it was terrible quality. My tank would be cloudy for hours after a water change. I switched to Prime and I never had that problem again.
> 
> Go with the Tetra brand for sure. It comes in a proper container versus a bag.
> --
> Paul


I've used the Big Al's water conditioner (the same 4L bottle) since I first started in the hobby 2 years ago. Never had cloudy water or any other problem with it.

Of course, this doesn't have anything to do with fish food.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Look at the nutirtional breakdown when you go. Generally speaking, higher protien and lower fat (combined with ash %) will tell you the quality. Go for the one that has higher protien value.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

BA Staple Flake Food, 8 oz bag, $5 on sale
Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude protein: min 45%
Crude fat: min 10%
Crude fiber: max 4.0%
Moisture: max 5.0%
Phosphorus: min 1.0%

TetraMin Tropical Flakes, 7 oz plastic container, $13 on sale
Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude protein: min 47%
Crude fat: min 10%
Crude fiber: max 3.0%
Moisture: max 6.0%
Phosphorus: min 1.0%

Conclusion: On paper both flakes are near equivalent
In reality: ???


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The quality of the food will be better reflected by the ingredients than the analysis. More expensive ingredients will be reflected by a more expensive final product. Manufacturers have to consider costs when making food, and hat is why you will see alternative sources of aminio acids not generally considered to be foods a fish would encounter in nature. It doesn't mean that the food is not as good, but could.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Honestly I'd go with BA's brand on that one simple based off the fiber content and moisture. Lower moisture is generally better, as is higher fiber. Sure you lose a couple points with the protein levels, however fiber regulates the fishes system, just like us.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I feed tetra flakes to, though they are not a great quality food for the fishies. It can be a good idea to mix it up a bit. Also, some fishies need a more balanced diet than flakes (which are very meaty) will provide. For my main tank, I mix in veggie flakes with every feeding, because I have boesemani rainbows who need a good amount of veggie matter in their meals. 

But for two types of lower cost/quality food, there is probably little difference. Unless you want to pay up for the high quality stuff, I would not expect it to make very much difference in your fishies lives.

One thing you can do is get a bit of frozen food, like bloodworms. I feed that about once a week. 12 bucks got me 2 ziplock bags, and after 4 months I am not even through the first bag.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

It has been over 2 months feeding my topicals Big Al's staple food and I see no appreciable difference. I vaccuum sealed and froze the large bag into smaller bags. The staple food comes in big flakes, so I get to crush them up before feeding.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

TorontoBoy said:


> It has been over 2 months feeding my topicals Big Al's staple food and I see no appreciable difference. I vaccuum sealed and froze the large bag into smaller bags. The staple food comes in big flakes, so I get to crush them up before feeding.


I think it will generally be hard to notice a difference as long as they are eating. it is more long-term that the difference in food pays off, with longer lived healthier fish. But that is not a comment on the Big Al's food, and it is probably decent quality. Frankly, if we really wanted to give our fishies perfect food, they would get live stuff like in the wild, but that isn't going to happy to much! So we do the best we can!


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

TorontoBoy said:


> The BA sale is coming up. They have BA flakes ($5, 8 oz bag) for much cheaper than Tetra TetraMin tropical flakes ($13, 7 oz container). Are they the same in quality or should I stick to TetraMin. The are roughly the same quantity in weight. I am looking for value for money.
> 
> As the containers are large I was going to take some out of the container, then vacuum seal and freeze the rest until I need more.


Wouldn't vacuum packing it damage the flakes?


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Rigio said:


> Wouldn't vacuum packing it damage the flakes?


The vacuum sealer bags come as a flat tube. You seal one end, cut the length of the bag larger than you need and then add the flakes. The flakes are flat. The vacuum sealer sucks the air out, then it heat seals the top of the bag and cuts off the excess plastic. The bag still keeps its flat shape, so no, there is minimal to no damage of the flakes.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

TorontoBoy said:


> The vacuum sealer bags come as a flat tube. You seal one end, cut the length of the bag larger than you need and then add the flakes. The flakes are flat. The vacuum sealer sucks the air out, then it heat seals the top of the bag and cuts off the excess plastic. The bag still keeps its flat shape, so no, there is minimal to no damage of the flakes.


Have you vacuum sealed flakes before


----------

